# Audi Q7 United with the Old Baccalaureate Society to Bring You the Audi Q7 Treas



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Audi Q7 United with the Old Baccalaureate Society to Bring You the Audi Q7 Treasure Hunt in Jordan*

As part of its ongoing aims to play an active role in society, and to add an element of fun and excitement for those members of the community who are interested in automobiles and motoring, Audi Jordan, represented by Nuqul Automotive, recently sponsored its first Audi Q7 Treasure Hunt on Friday, May 19th 2006.
The event, which was organized by the Old Baccalaureate Society (OBS) started at 9:30 am at the Amman Baccalaureate School, and it lasted until 3:30 pm. The hunt was open to all individuals willing to take on a challenge and to try something new as Audi and Nuqul Automotive made it a point to ‘push the limits’ of competitiveness for participants. The hunt for different clues ultimately led to a grand prize provided by Nuqul Automotive and Audi.
Commenting on the exhilarating event, the grant prize winners: Salah Amireh, Majd Zahran, AbdAllah Al-Kurdi, and Jasmin Saadeddin, said: "It was a great opportunity proving to be fun and exciting. We are pleased that Nuqul Automotive have introduced us to such an amazing car, the Audi Q7. We are pleased that Audi participated in the competition and provided us with such a remarkable experience.”
Mr. Marwan Nuqul, Managing Director of Nuqul Automotive added that this is one of the events that Nuqul Automotive continuously wants to be involved in. Mr. Nuqul pointed out that "We, at Nuqul Automotive always hope to be present in events that involve the whole family, and this treasure hunt is only part of the many efforts we make to enhance our relationship with our clients, potential clients and the Jordanian community at large. We aspire to enhance people’s experiences of our vehicles by providing unique atmospheres and distinguished events. "
The Audi Q7 marks a milestone in the history of Audi as it translates Audi’s brand claim “Vorsprung durch Technik” (Advancement through Technology) into the first SUV car built by Audi. It combines the spottiness and versatility, sophisticated technology and the luxury of a premium-class vehicle with the best qualities of an SUV – excellent off-road capabilities and incomparable spaciousness and versatility.
The vehicle comes fully equipped with an array of innovative features including Audi Side Assist and the Audi advanced parking system with optical/acoustic guidance and rear-view camera. The 350 hp / 440 Nm 4.2 V8 engine equipped with FSI direct injection technology delivers superb power, efficiency, and control via the Quattro permanent all-wheel drive and a 6-speed tiptronic transmission. The Audi Q7 is expected to be launched in the Jordanian market this July.
Nuqul Automotive, established in 2006, are distributors and representatives of Porsche, Audi and Volkswagen brands in Jordan. Driven by the slogan "Service Redefined" Nuqul Automotive reflects the ability to provide customers with exceptional treatment along with a wide array of value-added products and services. Nuqul Automotive's wide array of offerings ranges from the customization of vehicles to the purchase and service financing loans. The Nuqul Automotive showroom at the 7th circle is the biggest in the Kingdom. The firm's service center located in the Al Bayader area is built with cutting edge equipment and skilled personnel to respond to the clients' servicing needs. Under the umbrella of Nuqul Group, Nuqul Automotive extends its devotion to customers through their loyalty to consumer satisfaction, commitment to the highest in quality and services and strict adherence to world class standards. Established in 1952 Nuqul Group brings together 28 regional and global companies, over 5,500 employees, and exports its products to over 45 countries worldwide.


----------

